
Show HN: Jobsearch.dev – Open-Source Senior Jobsearch Course - stopachka
https://course.jobsearch.dev/01_introductions/01_course_intro.html
======
nezaj
Hey HN! Co-creator here. We originally launched this course for free back in
April. We ended up getting over 1k sign ups which felt pretty great.

Fast forward six months later, we decided to remove sign-ups to completely
erase the friction to access the content.

We use Rust and mdbook to generate the course layout. In addition to some
nifty features like additional color schemes, anyone can now contribute to the
course and put up a PR with their suggestions!

Hope y’all enjoy!

~~~
jtouri
This looks really good, thanks for building this. Based on my level of
experience I just started getting system design questions in my interviews and
haven't really succeeded in any of them. I'm going to share this with my
friends preparing for interviews too.

~~~
nezaj
Happy to hear!!

